# Anesthesia for a NAIL TRIMMING?!?!



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

So sorry I post a lot I am kind of obsessive when it comes to my animals and the level of care they receive. Anyways the vet I am taking Olive to says sometimes she has to put them under to trim their nails!?! That scares me. Even the best vet's can have problems with Anesthesia. She is getting a FULL look over because she either has dry skin or mites, one of her nails broke it is so long, the ones on her back feet make her walk funny because they are so long, I think she might be a little chunky, and Since I JUST got her from some @$$clown who didn't really take good care of her I want to make sure she is healthy but that scares me...A lot!!!


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you tried clipping her nails yourself? It's good bonding and after a while she might get used to just you and having someone else do it will just stress her out and cause her to wiggle more, which gives more to the excuse she needs to be put under, to make things easier.

You could try doing it during a bath where she can't curl up and access to her feet is easier, and her nails are softer from the warm water. Just keep in mind there might be some squirming and trying to get away, anyway. Colin enters what I believe to be his happy place after about ten minutes of struggling, realizing I'm only going to stop once it's done  Some hedgehogs can sit through it needlessly and others never will.

Walking funny with long nails is something that just happens because, well..can you imagine trying to walk normally when your toenails are half as long as your feet? It can usually be fixed with a simple trim. Toenails that have begin curling can cause permanent damage if not taken care of. How long ago does it look like her last trim was? Are her toenails curling up under the pads of her feet?

Considering nail trimmings are something that needs to be done semi-frequently, I wouldn't rely solely on your vet for that.

Also, it's entirely understandable to be worried about putting your hedgehog under. Personally I would never let it be done, unless for surgery. There just doesn't seem like there's a need, especially only for skin tests or nail trimmings. Just talk to your vet about this one, it's required that they acknowledge your concerns and don't do anything to your pet that you don't want them too.

I'm glad she found a new home with a loving, worrisome mother!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Anesthesia is usually only needed for nail trimming for very extreme cases. I would definitely give your best shot towards trimming them yourself. If you're having too much trouble with it & she seriously needs it done, the vet is the next option, but they should be willing to first try with no gas. If they do end up needing it, generally they don't put the hedgehog all the way under - they just give them a few breaths of the gas so they get sleepy and can't resist quite so much. But definitely do what you can to avoid needing gas. Most of the time, it's not necessary.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Her Front toes are curling not into her pads yet but close, and her back ones aren't curling under but they are VERY long making her back feet kinda push out. She is pretty grumpy still and huffs every time someone gets their hands near her, She is fine with my hands as long as she is on the ground and she can run and hide if I touch her. But even in the bath I couldn't touch her or else she would try to run away and if I grabbed her feet she was like NO NO NO DON'T TOUCH MY FEET!!!! I was too scared to even try she was so wiggly


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

The vet may not need to put her under. You or the vet could hold her and the other one can clip her nails. Plus there are usually vet assistants that can lend a hand. If you get her there and she just balls up, try taking her by a sink and running the water (don't actually put her in). The sound of the water running always gets my hedgies out of a ball.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! Hopefully it will all go well. I am bringing her favorite play mat, when she sees it she gets excited because it means "exploring time!" So I am going to bring that with us... I will try the water thing if it comes to that! Hopefully not!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

When my Nara was gassed for xrays and blood work, they clipped all of her nails while she was under.

So if they have to do it anyway, go for it.

After her surgery she's actually more co operative and let's me clip her nails now.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Well they don't have to do anything else...Well they MIGHT need some blood work. She is getting a FULL exam so that may be included


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Now that it's tomorrow I am like...even more nervous. Ugh I'm anxious I am afraid of some horrible news or something...On the other hand today when I pulled her blankie up she didn't quill at me!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bloodwork wouldn't be a bad idea, if you guys can afford it right now. Doesn't hurt to have a baseline from when she's healthy to compare to in the future if she has something going on and you guys get bloodwork done again to look for any clues.


----------

